# Vi piace parlare al telefono?



## Pincopallino (24 Gennaio 2021)

A me si, molto, con auricolare.
Ci sono persone con cui si può parlare di tutto e stare al telefono ore E nemmeno ti accorgi di aver parlato per 8km.
Non sto parlando di amanti, anche solo di conoscenti con cui si prova proprio piacere a ciacolare attraversando gli argomenti più disparati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Gennaio 2021)

A me tanto, ci sono alcune persone con cui riesco a stare un ora e mezza. 
Lo preferisco al messaggio


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Gennaio 2021)

Yessss...anch'io adoro parlare al telefono con amici vari...o conoscenti  vari....
Ma io sono una chiaccherona ...faccio parlare anche i sassi . ...
Anche quando lavoro .....parlo con tutti...e in 3 minuti...tutti potrebbero raccontarmi...tutto...


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2021)

Molto. Sono spessissimo al telefono specie in auto


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2021)

Dipende.
Dall’umore, dalla giornata, dalla persona con cui si parla.

A volte non si ha molto da dire. 
Altre volte avresti anche solo voglia di sentire la voce di qualcuno.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Gennaio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> A me tanto, ci sono alcune persone con cui riesco a stare un ora e mezza.
> Lo preferisco al messaggio


Anch’io lo preferisco, certo, si deve avere modo di stare solo, ed in Smart working, dad e cassa integrazione, non è semplice.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Yessss...anch'io adoro parlare al telefono con amici vari...o conoscenti  vari....
> Ma io sono una chiaccherona ...faccio parlare anche i sassi . ...
> Anche quando lavoro .....parlo con tutti...e in 3 minuti...tutti potrebbero raccontarmi...tutto...


Tutto tutto tutto? 


Nocciola ha detto:


> Molto. Sono spessissimo al telefono specie in auto


in auto è d’obbligo...in Quelle rare volte in cui me la danno per andar via per lavoro son capace di fare Milano-roma al telefono. Una volta ho chiamato una mia lontana zia che non sentivo da 14 anni, sapevo ancora il numero di casa a memoria. Solo che aveva le batterie dell’apparec acustico scariche e capiva Roma per Toma e Torino per Tombino.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Gennaio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dipende.
> Dall’umore, dalla giornata, dalla persona con cui si parla.
> 
> A volte non si ha molto da dire.
> Altre volte avresti anche solo voglia di sentire la voce di qualcuno.


Ok domani alle 15.05 ti chiamo.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Anch’io lo preferisco, certo, *si deve avere modo di stare solo*, ed in Smart working, dad e cassa integrazione, non è semplice.


Cioè devi essere da solo per fare una "ciacolata"?

A me parlare al telefono comunque piace, non sempre ho tempo per stare quanto vorrei. Sto provando a spiegare a mio figlio (che vabbè, ha sei anni, comprensibile che dopo un pò voglia l'attenzione per sé) che se mi vede al telefono NON deve interromermi.
L'altro giorno con un amico "mamma quando finisci?", colonna sonora degli ultimi 5 minuti di chiamata  , l'amico (persona intelligente) rideva, ovviamente.
Ieri mentre ero al telefono con una amica "mamma, mi stampi un disegno da colorare" e nel mentre che gli ho risposto "un attimo che sono al telefono con ....", quindi ha iniziato a bersagliarmi lanciandomi un paio di ciabatte  , risultato "ti devo salutare, prima o poi lo uccido ", e minacce varie a mio figlio con lui che rideva e l'amica dall'altra parte (che ben capisce) che pure rideva. Spero che, ora, crescendo, questi problemi vadano a diminuire, tendenzialmente evito di fare chiamate che so che dureranno un botto quando c'è lui in casa, se però so che si metterà a guardare un pò di televisione (esempio dopo pranzo quando è a casa) approfitto, e caso mai l'interlocutore sentirà qualche sigla in sottofondo. Sono diversamente capitati colloqui di lavoro da remoto mentre lui era in casa (durata un'ora o giù di lì), l'ho preparato "spiritualmente"  (tipo training: mamma tra dieci ore avrà una telefonata importante.... e di lì a scadenza di un'ora finchè mi risponde "mamma, ho capito!" ) a non disturbare, devo dire che in quei casi è sempre stato più che bravo , per chiamate di lavoro non preavvertite e capitate in sua compagnia diversamente devo ammettere che a volte è stato un disastro , una volta i condomini hanno persino fatto i conti con il mio tubo per l'irrigazione bellamente sparpagliato per tutta l'area del giardino condominiale nel frattempo in cui provavo a rispondere, immaginabile dove fosse la mia attenzione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tutto tutto tutto?


Yes!!! generalmente ispiro...confidenze


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Yes!!! generalmente ispiro...confidenze


Anch'io! 
Non so perché, in parecchi mi si mettono a raccontare la storia della loro vita


----------



## ivanl (25 Gennaio 2021)

E' la cosa che odio di più


----------



## Martes (25 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' la cosa che odio di più


Anch'io


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cioè devi essere da solo per fare una "ciacolata"?
> 
> A me parlare al telefono comunque piace, non sempre ho tempo per stare quanto vorrei. Sto provando a spiegare a mio figlio (che vabbè, ha sei anni, comprensibile che dopo un pò voglia l'attenzione per sé) che se mi vede al telefono NON deve interromermi.
> L'altro giorno con un amico "mamma quando finisci?", colonna sonora degli ultimi 5 minuti di chiamata  , l'amico (persona intelligente) rideva, ovviamente.
> Ieri mentre ero al telefono con una amica "mamma, mi stampi un disegno da colorare" e nel mentre che gli ho risposto "un attimo che sono al telefono con ....", quindi ha iniziato a bersagliarmi lanciandomi un paio di ciabatte  , risultato "ti devo salutare, prima o poi lo uccido ", e minacce varie a mio figlio con lui che rideva e l'amica dall'altra parte (che ben capisce) che pure rideva. Spero che, ora, crescendo, questi problemi vadano a diminuire, tendenzialmente evito di fare chiamate che so che dureranno un botto quando c'è lui in casa, se però so che si metterà a guardare un pò di televisione (esempio dopo pranzo quando è a casa) approfitto, e caso mai l'interlocutore sentirà qualche sigla in sottofondo. Sono diversamente capitati colloqui di lavoro da remoto mentre lui era in casa (durata un'ora o giù di lì), l'ho preparato "spiritualmente"  (tipo training: mamma tra dieci ore avrà una telefonata importante.... e di lì a scadenza di un'ora finchè mi risponde "mamma, ho capito!" ) a non disturbare, devo dire che in quei casi è sempre stato più che bravo , per chiamate di lavoro non preavvertite e capitate in sua compagnia diversamente devo ammettere che a volte è stato un disastro , una volta i condomini hanno persino fatto i conti con il mio tubo per l'irrigazione bellamente sparpagliato per tutta l'area del giardino condominiale nel frattempo in cui provavo a rispondere, immaginabile dove fosse la mia attenzione


Non devo, preferisco.
In casa la privacy è cosa sconosciuta, al lavoro me ne manca il tempo materiale.
Ma vedo che per l’ambiente domestico mi capisci...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' la cosa che odio di più


Di più di tutte in generale o di più di tutte nellambito degli strumenti di comunicazione? Hai una preferenza sul modo di comunicare?


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Martes ha detto:


> Anch'io


Stessa domanda che ho fatto a Ivani.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anch'io!
> Non so perché, in parecchi mi si mettono a raccontare la storia della loro vita


Undirlamme....


----------



## ivanl (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Di più di tutte in generale o di più di tutte nellambito degli strumenti di comunicazione? Hai una preferenza sul modo di comunicare?


Sintetico, essenziale e senza perdite di tempo (mio)


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> Sintetico, essenziale e senza perdite di tempo (mio)


Tipo...motel est, ore 8, smutandata.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non devo, preferisco.
> In casa la privacy è cosa sconosciuta, al lavoro me ne manca il tempo materiale.
> Ma vedo che per l’ambiente domestico mi capisci...


Mah 
Mio figlio è piccolo, conto sul fatto che crescendo migliori, ora che non gli faccia piacere che la mamma stia troppo al telefono quando c'è lui credo sia abbastanza normale, e ci sta 
Poi va anche detto che se si trova da solo in casa con me, non ci sono altri adulti che lo possano tenere occupato. 
Comunque non mi lamento, per lo meno quando riesco a preavvertirlo di qualche telefonata "importante" già lo capisce. Se è "la chiacchiera", la faccio spesso coi suoi tempi. Su lavoro ovviamente son capitate telefonate per così dire "ludiche", ovviamente non stavo ore 




Pincopallino ha detto:


> Undirlamme....



Sei un "confidente" anche tu? 
Una volta ci fu uno che - in un contesto extra-lavorativo - ma sapendo che ero avvocato (questa fu la sua premessa   , dando per scontata la mia predisposizione all'ascolto) iniziò a raccontarmi vita, morte, e miracoli (e crucci) della situazione del figlio, reputando "sconveniente" che questo convivesse senza avere intenzione di convolare a giuste nozze. Peraltro provai timidamente a dirgli che non necessariamente la convivenza fosse un male, ma questo voleva che gli dessi ragione a tutti i costi , quindi non si poteva ribattere, non c'era nessun arricchimento reciproco dal discorso. Ero in un contesto in cui non potevo nemmeno salutarlo e sottrarmi  come avrei certamente fatto al telefono, gentilezza ha voluto che non gli dicessi "mi ha stufato", o roba simile. Ecco: quand'è così, francamente due palle


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

C’è poco da dire “mah” Foglia, ma...prova a stare in casa h24 in 6, poi vedi dove va a finire la privacy.
Ci sono momenti in cui uno fa la cacca, uno Lava i denti, uno fa la doccia, uno carica la lavatrice tutti nello stesso locale.
Oggi due vanno a scuola, quindi la presenza in casa scende da 6 a 4...io non posso andare in ufficio per positività al covid di tanti colleghi, anche se non li vedo da tre settimane hanno fatto una chiusura politica per tutti, evidentemente hanno capito quanto in meno gli costa mantenere uno stabile chiuso, tanto il mio lavoro non si ferma, si può fare da ovunque ci sia una connessione.
Sulle confidenze che ricevo al telefono confesso che negli anni ho notato che con me le persone si aprono, raccontano molto, ovviamente non tutte.
Me lo ha fatto notare anche la mia prossima amante questa cosa.
Poi se mi si dice di tenermi l’argomento per me, me lo tengo per me. Se mi si dice nulla, forse rimane in Europa.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> C’è poco da dire “mah” Foglia, ma...prova a stare in casa h24 in 6, poi vedi dove va a finire la privacy.
> 
> Poi se mi si dice di tenermi l’argomento per me, me lo tengo per me. Se mi si dice nulla, forse rimane in Europa.


Sul primo punto capisco, è che non ne facevo (eccettuate alcune occasioni) una questione di privacy. Il punto è che se mi chiama l'amica per farsi la chiacchierata, e mio figlio mi dice "mamma, vieni a giocare?" non è questione di privacy, ma di tempo 


Sulle confidenze, non funziono e non ragiono come te 
Se uno mi fa una "confidenza" ho, anzitutto, una percezione del carattere confidenziale con cui mi viene raccontata una cosa. Sicché spesso non ho nemmeno bisogno che mi venga detto, per tenere " la cosa" per me. So insomma distinguere il fatto che qualcuno mi dica "oggi ho mangiato una bistecca" da una "confidenza", e in conseguenza mi regolo


----------



## ivanl (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Tipo...motel est, ore 8, smutandata.


parlo di comunicazioni normali, quotidiane.
Per lavoro, meglio mail, entro le 5 righe; quelle piu' lunghe nemmeno le leggo


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

no no, io parlo proprio di privacy, qua ascoltano anche i muri...

riguardo al secondo punto, io non capisco un casso, quindi scrivo tutto sui giornali, dall’Eco di Bergamo alla Gassetta della Martesana passando per il Gazzettino di Osio Sopra.

se invece mi si chiede di essere discreto, dimentico tutto, il modo migliore per non divulgare.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> no no, io parlo proprio di privacy, qua ascoltano anche i muri...
> 
> riguardo al secondo punto, io non capisco un casso, quindi scrivo tutto sui giornali, dall’Eco di Bergamo alla Gassetta della Martesana passando per il Gazzettino di Osio Sopra.
> 
> se invece mi si chiede di essere discreto, dimentico tutto, il modo migliore per non divulgare.


Sono decisamente diversa, peraltro faccio anche parecchia attenzione, prima di aprirmi in questo senso con le persone, verifico e mi metto in ascolto. Se ho il sentore che le mie confidenze siano o divulgate, o poco gradite (tipo come mi dai l'impressione tu, a dire che "le dimentichi", quindi presumo cose che manco vuoi ricordare, un pò come me col tipo di cui parlavo poco fa  ), o in ogni caso "svalorizzate" (nel senso che intuisco che non c'è, per l'altra persona, il livello di intimità atto a salvaguardarle) capisco molte cose, e mi regolo in conseguenza


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mah
> Mio figlio è piccolo, conto sul fatto che crescendo migliori, ora che non gli faccia piacere che la mamma stia troppo al telefono quando c'è lui credo sia abbastanza normale, e ci sta
> Poi va anche detto che se si trova da solo in casa con me, non ci sono altri adulti che lo possano tenere occupato.
> Comunque non mi lamento, per lo meno quando riesco a preavvertirlo di qualche telefonata "importante" già lo capisce. Se è "la chiacchiera", la faccio spesso coi suoi tempi. Su lavoro ovviamente son capitate telefonate per così dire "ludiche", ovviamente non stavo ore
> ...


Praticamente come qui


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Sono decisamente diversa, peraltro faccio anche parecchia attenzione, prima di aprirmi in questo senso con le persone, verifico e mi metto in ascolto. Se ho il sentore che le mie confidenze siano o divulgate, o poco gradite (tipo come mi dai l'impressione tu, a dire che "le dimentichi", quindi presumo cose che manco vuoi ricordare, un pò come me col tipo di cui parlavo poco fa  ), o in ogni caso "svalorizzate" (nel senso che intuisco che non c'è, per l'altra persona, il livello di intimità atto a salvaguardarle) capisco molte cose, e mi regolo in conseguenza


Fai bene...io dimentico tutto...più o meno.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> parlo di comunicazioni normali, quotidiane.
> Per lavoro, meglio mail, entro le 5 righe; quelle piu' lunghe nemmeno le leggo


Allora bisogna mandartene tante di 5 righe ciascuna, così leggi tutto.


----------



## Foglia (25 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Praticamente come qui


A volte. Non sempre 
Le volte in cui non è così, si può anche dire ("si ok") e troncare il discorso, ad un certo punto. Qui dentro.
Il tizio in questione ad un certo punto se ne andò (io non mi potevo muovere da dove ero, altrimenti sarei scappata ), non sai il "sollievo" che ebbi dal sentir (relativo) silenzio. Va anche detto che mi trovavo in un periodo in cui la mia situazione matrimoniale iniziava a darmi di che riflettere, per cui non ero completamente "neutrale" al discorso....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> A volte. Non sempre
> Le volte in cui non è così, si può anche dire ("si ok") e troncare il discorso, ad un certo punto. Qui dentro.
> Il tizio in questione ad un certo punto se ne andò (io non mi potevo muovere da dove ero, altrimenti sarei scappata ), non sai il "sollievo" che ebbi dal sentir (relativo) silenzio. Va anche detto che mi trovavo in un periodo in cui la mia situazione matrimoniale iniziava a darmi di che riflettere, per cui non ero completamente "neutrale" al discorso....


Scherzavo, ma non troppo.
Del resto non ci rendiamo conto di quanto siamo immersi nel nostro tempo e come non ne sia influenzato solo il linguaggio (è una cosa a cui devono stare molto attenti gli scrittori e gli sceneggiatori quando scrivono di tempi diversi, anche se talvolta è volutamente lo ignorano) ma proprio la modalità di dialogo.
Sarebbe interessante vedere in questo senso i dialoghi di film “vecchi” certe reticenze non erano solo determinate dalla censura, ma era la censura che si adeguava alla sensibilità della maggior parte delle persone.
Attualmente c’è una modalità di dialogo per giustapposizione. Ognuno espone la propria esperienza e la propria opinione senza alcun interesse e disponibilità a considerare davvero gli argomenti degli interlocutori.
Però è un discorso lungo e complesso.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scherzavo, ma non troppo.
> Del resto non ci rendiamo conto di quanto siamo immersi nel nostro tempo e come non ne sia influenzato solo il linguaggio (è una cosa a cui devono stare molto attenti gli scrittori e gli sceneggiatori quando scrivono di tempi diversi, anche se talvolta è volutamente lo ignorano) ma proprio la modalità di dialogo.
> Sarebbe interessante vedere in questo senso i dialoghi di film “vecchi” certe reticenze non erano solo determinate dalla censura, ma era la censura che si adeguava alla sensibilità della maggior parte delle persone.
> Attualmente c’è una modalità di dialogo per giustapposizione. Ognuno espone la propria esperienza e la propria opinione senza alcun interesse e disponibilità a considerare davvero gli argomenti degli interlocutori.
> Però è un discorso lungo e complesso.


Ma per considerare davvero cosa intendi?
Te lo chiedo perché non è la prima volta che lo scrivi.
Non parliamo naturalmente di politici che pensano solo a dire il contrario dell’avversario.
Parliamo di noi, qui nel nostro piccolo.


----------



## Vera (25 Gennaio 2021)

Dipende. Con alcune persone non ci riesco proprio. Sono talmente logorroiche che non ti lasciano parlare, quindi evito.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Dipende. Con alcune persone non ci riesco proprio. Sono talmente logorroiche che non ti lasciano parlare, quindi evito.


Una delle mie prime amanti, con la quale il rapporto è nato in modo abbastanza burrascoso, mi diceva spesso:

pinco noi abbiamo difficolta’ oggettive di comunicazioni e mi chiudeva la telefonata.


----------



## Vera (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Una delle mie prime amanti, con la quale il rapporto è nato in modo abbastanza burrascoso, mi diceva spesso:
> 
> pinco noi abbiamo difficolta’ oggettive di comunicazioni e mi chiudeva la telefonata.


Faceva benissimo. Io ho amici insopportabili, sotto questo punto di vista. Non sputano mai


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

In che senso non sputano?


----------



## ivanl (25 Gennaio 2021)

che non tacciono mai


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

ivanl ha detto:


> che non tacciono mai


Ah si usa dire così?


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2021)

Neppure io son tipo da ciaccole. In auto ascolto musica.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma per considerare davvero cosa intendi?
> Te lo chiedo perché non è la prima volta che lo scrivi.
> Non parliamo naturalmente di politici che pensano solo a dire il contrario dell’avversario.
> Parliamo di noi, qui nel nostro piccolo.


Che ognuno si arrocca nella sua posizione per giustificare la sua vita.
Non avviene il contrario. Per cui i valori sono variabili quanto gli stili di vita, ma nel contempo sono immodificabili... fino ad altro cambiamento avvenuto


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ognuno si arrocca nella sua posizione per giustificare la sua vita.
> Non avviene il contrario. Per cui i valori sono variabili quanto gli stili di vita, ma nel contempo sono immodificabili... fino ad altro cambiamento avvenuto


mi fai un esempio di quello che intendi? Un esempio concreto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> mi fai un esempio di quello che intendi? Un esempio concreto.


A: io credo in Dio
B: io no
C: ma cosa significa la spiritualità per voi?
A e B all’unisono: ognuno ha la sua opinione


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Capisco.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Capisco.


Ti faccio un Altro esempio:

io tradisco
lo sai che sbagli vero? Pensa se lo facessero a te.
Si ma te non puoi capire, è sempre facile parlare dal fuori.
Sbagli comunque anche se non posso capire.
Si va bene hai ragione tu.

Valore aggiunto portato dalla discussione: zero.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ti faccio un Altro esempio:
> 
> io tradisco
> lo sai che sbagli vero? Pensa se lo facessero a te.
> ...


Perfetto esempio.
Questo è un parlare tra sordi.
Perché uno parla di principi, l’altro oppone la propria esperienza senza portare argomenti sul piano dei principi.
Poi può ben essere che al secondo vadano benissimo i principi solo come vuota enunciazione.


----------



## salmonella (27 Aprile 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A me si, molto, con auricolare.
> Ci sono persone con cui si può parlare di tutto e stare al telefono ore E nemmeno ti accorgi di aver parlato per 8km.
> Non sto parlando di amanti, anche solo di conoscenti con cui si prova proprio piacere a ciacolare attraversando gli argomenti più disparati.


si metto in viva voce e posso rimanere per ore,mi fà anche compagnia


----------



## danny (17 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A me si, molto, con auricolare.
> Ci sono persone con cui si può parlare di tutto e stare al telefono ore E nemmeno ti accorgi di aver parlato per 8km.
> Non sto parlando di amanti, anche solo di conoscenti con cui si prova proprio piacere a ciacolare attraversando gli argomenti più disparati.


Un tempo adoravo parlare al telefono. 
Adesso evito se posso.
Preferisco di persona. 
Se riferito a una donna,  idem.


----------



## perplesso (17 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> si metto in viva voce e posso rimanere per ore,mi fà anche compagnia


parli da sola?


----------



## salmonella (18 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> parli da sola?


si anche con l'eco in casa,è molto grande...


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Maggio 2021)

salmonella ha detto:


> si anche con l'eco in casa,è molto grande...


Vedi anche tu giovani ingegneri prestanti dalla finestra?


----------



## Gennaro73 (19 Maggio 2021)

A me non piace molto, perchè non vedo gesti ed espressioni. Preferisco videochiamata, oppure dal vivo. Spesso anche i messaggi alla chiamata vocale. 

Ah, oppure leggere nel pensiero:


----------



## salmonella (19 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Vedi anche tu giovani ingegneri prestanti dalla finestra?


non l'ho capita...


----------



## Pincopallino (19 Maggio 2021)

Amen.


----------

